# امل اكون عند حسن ظنكم



## mgasim

الرجاء ترجمة العبارة التالية: " امل اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## elroy

أهلاً وسهلاً بك في المنتدى.  هل لك أن تعطينا السياق؟​


----------



## shafaq

لو تطلب ترجمتها بالانجليزية ها هنا نسخة ممكتة​"I hope your confiding in me."
و  ايضا السخة التركية​"Güveninize sahip oldugumu umuyorum."


----------



## cherine

Shafaq, I don't think this is an accurate translation (I'm talking about the English one, of course  ).
Besides, you should wait for the context so as to not waste your effort in vain, in case the context (when/if given) makes it clear that it should be translated otherwise.

In short: please wait for context before replying.
Thanks.


----------



## mgasim

النص العربي هو خاتمة خطاب طلب الموافقة على ترقية :" امل الموافقة على طلبي هذا وامل ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم​


----------



## elroy

لا أقترح ترجمة الجملة حرفيًا إلى الإنجليزية.  يُفضَل استخدام خاتمة شائعة وطبيعية مثل

_I look forward to hearing from you._​


----------



## mgasim

؟cherine  لنرى ماذا لديك يا​


----------



## shafaq

elroy said:


> لا أقترح ترجمة الجملة حرفيًا إلى الإنجليزية.  يُفضَل استخدام خاتمة شائعة وطبيعية مثل
> 
> _I look forward to hearing from you._​


elroy ! Can you please show us what does represent the " *حسن  الظن*" -which is the  *essence* of that sentence- literally or metaphorically in your translation?
As far as I know; expression "I look forward to hearing from you." means literally "I wait impatiently/eagerly to hear some  news from you." as well as "It is your turn now ! I wait your next step curiously..." .
 . As for given context, I wonder if it may be comprehended as "Be hurry! I am waiting !" or not?
I think " أ*مل كوْن عند حسن ظن واحد *" is something different beyond " I look forward to hearing from you."
or am I wrong?


----------



## Finland

Hello!



shafaq said:


> I think " أ*مل كوْن عند حسن ظن واحد *" is something different beyond " I look forward to hearing from you."
> or am I wrong?


 
I think what is meant here is آمل أكون عند حسن ظنكم, Shafaq. Maybe you misread the sentence. As for the translation, I'd say it reminds me of the way in English you can say at the end of a letter "I remain yours sincerely". To write a version closer to the original, how about something like "I desire to be preserved in your good opinion"?

HTH
S


----------



## Mahaodeh

shafaq said:


> elroy ! Can you please show us what does represent the " *حسن الظن*" -which is the *essence* of that sentence- literally or metaphorically in your translation?
> As far as I know; expression "I look forward to hearing from you." means literally "I wait impatiently/eagerly to hear some news from you." as well as "It is your turn now ! I wait your next step curiously..." .
> . As for given context, I wonder if it may be comprehended as "Be hurry! I am waiting !" or not?
> I think " أ*مل كوْن عند حسن ظن واحد *" is something different beyond " I look forward to hearing from you."
> or am I wrong?


 
If mgasim is translating a letter that exists then I agree with you, and would suggest Finland's suggestion. But if mgasim is writing a letter in English asking for a raise or a promotion, then I totally agree with elroy.

The letter should be a formal business letter that uses common English business expressions and translating the Arabic faithfully will not sound very formal English although it's a formal Arabic business expression. I would go with elroy's suggestion or maybe:

Looking forward to your favorable reply,

It may seem in Arabic as if he is asking them to hurry, but in English it's very common to say that in letters requesting approvals or anything similar. It says "I am eager to hear from you, and I believe that you will be gracious enough to approve".


----------



## mgasim

I'm requesting a promotion and by saying امل اكون عند حسن ظنكم I want to assure my boss that I will not let him down if he promotes me to the higher position. just as simple as that.


----------



## mu3taz

cannot we say: 

*I hope I will meet  your expectations*

?


----------



## mgasim

mu3taz said:


> *I hope I will meet your expectations*



in fact that was the first expression which came to my mind. any more suggestions.


----------



## elroy

shafaq said:


> . As for given context, I wonder if it may be comprehended as "Be hurry! I am waiting !" or not?


 No, it would not be interpreted that way.


> I think " أ*مل كوْن عند حسن ظن واحد *" is something different beyond " I look forward to hearing from you."
> or am I wrong?


 They mean different things.  I was simply suggesting a sentence that is commonly used to end cover letters, etc. in English. 





Finland said:


> "I remain yours sincerely".
> "I desire to be preserved in your good opinion"?





Mahaodeh said:


> Looking forward to your favorable reply,


 I'm sorry, but none of these would sound idiomatic in this context. 





mgasim said:


> I'm requesting a promotion and by saying امل اكون عند حسن ظنكم I want to assure my boss that I will not let him down if he promotes me to the higher position. just as simple as that.


 I would personally suggest mentioning that earlier on and using "I look forward to hearing from you" (or something similar) to end the letter.


----------



## Elmuthanna

this translation it's the most synonymous and paraphrasing of the Arabic conclusion saying "أمل أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم " "I hope that Nothing of doubts shall come through me"


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forum, Elmuthanna.


Elmuthanna said:


> "I hope that Nothing of doubts shall come through me"


 Unfortunately, this is a totally unnatural English sentence.


----------



## Elmuthanna

Can you explain more Elroy on this quotation


----------

